# MTB Heimarshausen



## musiclust (18. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

kennt jemand hier schöne MTB in der Gegend um Heimarshausen?

Danke

   musiclust


----------



## til26 (6. Mai 2014)

Hier! 
Wenn du Interesse hast meld dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## musiclust (7. Mai 2014)

Hi,

war dort im Urlaub bin aber im Oktober wieder in der Gegend. Kommst du aus der Ecke oder hast du GPS Daten für Toren?


----------



## til26 (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo, 

Machen sie beim Schneider urlaub?? 
Ich wohne dort und kann Ihnen gerne ein Paar Touren zeigen! 
Email : [email protected]


----------



## Pott-MTB (29. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

betätige mich mal als Archäologe und grabe diesen tief vergrabenen Thread aus.

Gibt es dort MTBler oder Daten für schöne Touren?

Gruß

 Pott-MTB


----------

